
Why Would a Java Engineer Love Front End Development? - 4ipp
https://sashashpota.com/2018/12/04/why-would-a-java-engineer-love-fronted-development.html
======
vipref
A lot of frontends, in reality most, are moving towards a data driven approach
and handling tremendous amounts of data in the browser - making it an exciting
place to be!

